# Can I have a moan about the CPL please.



## honetpot (15 January 2019)

So sadly the Saturday before Christmas I have to have my last supposedly outdoor cat PTS, unexpectedly. He had been a really good rat catcher, he slept in the house most days and went out on patrol at night.  I know you shouldn't have favourites but he had the most wonderful man about town, take it or leave it nature. Where as the other three can be painful,
So I looked on Preloved and FB and I am not paying Â£150 for a moggy, I paid Â£10 for my lost prince,and really I want something for outside, so I contact the CPL, for a feral or semi feral. Not bothered about age, sex, colour, but I would like a pair.
A lovely lady rings me, she desperate to rehome some cats from an unsafe place but has to catch them. I explain where they will be kept, you have to keep them in for six weeks, that I was buying a two storey hutch to keep them in to start, so they will have a quiet place in the feed room. It will be warmer than a cage, and its covered in rugs. That's fine she says.
So I have waited for her to catch them, in the mean time people have messaged me about cats but I have agreed to take those.

So she messages me today to say that she had caught a second one. 'He is beautiful'. Then she starts asking again about where they will be kept, which I have already told her. Well can you put them somewhere else? Well not really as they will not see anyone and they will be in the dark, locked tack room. When they were ready to be released I will move them there for a short time before they go out  and leave the door open when I am about (they would be in the cage) but let them out at night when I lock the door, but I can not do that for six weeks. Oh.I hear her back peddling. Well if you concerned you can come and look where they are going and then decide, I say. Well I only want whats best for them, I am sorry to mess you about but perhaps if you can put them somewhere else? The answer is no. I have worked it all out and that's the best place to put them.
  I was completely honest from the start where they were going to be kept, what they were going to be kept in at the start and if they ran off it would have been open farmland and I would have still put food out in the cage and put down a straw bed, but they tend to sleep in the cow shed and on the hay bales, Do they actually know how outdoor cats live?
  So does anyone know of any moggies needing homes Cambs/Suffolk border. Do not say CPL, I'm out.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 January 2019)

I know this is the wrong area, but an example of what is advertised on Preloved. Maybe a good place to look?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ml?link=/search?keyword=farm++&sectionId=3358


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 January 2019)

there is always  S,N,I,P   they rehome ferals from london to up to 4 hours away and provide a starter pack which includes some sort of cage i believe.....its www.snipcats.org/feral-cats-for-stables


----------



## twiggy2 (15 January 2019)

I would not be happy with cats in a hutch wither so I do understand where she is coming


----------



## Bellaboo18 (15 January 2019)

Sorry I'm with twiggy2 the hutch doesn't sound ideal :/


----------



## honetpot (15 January 2019)

They have to be confined for up to six weeks before release, she wasn't bothered about the hutch, it's two storey. The last time I did this the cage that I was loaned from the CPL was a lot smaller.  It would otherwise be a large dog crate which is a lot harder for a feral to hide in and the hutch would have more thermal insulation and greater area for them. A bit like a small cat pen that you see in catteries. Then they would then let out in to enclosed area with the hutch open for a base. 
  I have had rescues before and hiding in the small dark space even in a large area, in one case a empty house is what they like to do.

The magnificent George king of all he surveyed, supervising the workmen


----------



## ester (15 January 2019)

there's definitely one (not CPL) that puts the odd post up on the horsepoo page re ferals.
hmm maybe essex.. let me see.


----------



## ester (15 January 2019)

ah no it was essex


----------



## texas (16 January 2019)

There is a small rescue in Essex that I follow on facebook, they have a couple of cats they are looking for a farm type home for for a long time - Purrs Cat Rescue.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 January 2019)

Celia Hammond Animal Trust I think has farm type cats. 

Look at these poor guys dumped a few days ago in sealed boxes ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜ª theyâ€™ll be looking for homes in the not too distant future. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/154255827918618/posts/2298174253526754


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 January 2019)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Celia Hammond Animal Trust I think has farm type cats.

Look at these poor guys dumped a few days ago in sealed boxes ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜ª theyâ€™ll be looking for homes in the not too distant future.




__ https://www.facebook.com/154255827918618/posts/2298174253526754



Click to expand...

Some people need shooting for dumping animals like that. I hope they all find good homes and well done to the people who rescued them.


----------



## 9tails (16 January 2019)

Those gingers and one random black and white are beautiful.  They're friendly and look in really good condition, I expect they'll be snapped up in no time with that backstory.


----------



## Mule (16 January 2019)

honetpot said:



			They have to be confined for up to six weeks before release, she wasn't bothered about the hutch, it's two storey. The last time I did this the cage that I was loaned from the CPL was a lot smaller.  It would otherwise be a large dog crate which is a lot harder for a feral to hide in and the hutch would have more thermal insulation and greater area for them. A bit like a small cat pen that you see in catteries. Then they would then let out in to enclosed area with the hutch open for a base.
  I have had rescues before and hiding in the small dark space even in a large area, in one case a empty house is what they like to do.

The magnificent George king of all he surveyed, supervising the workmen
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Cats love small dark places.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 January 2019)

honetpot said:



			So sadly the Saturday before Christmas I have to have my last supposedly outdoor cat PTS, unexpectedly. He had been a really good rat catcher, he slept in the house most days and went out on patrol at night.  I know you shouldn't have favourites but he had the most wonderful man about town, take it or leave it nature. Where as the other three can be painful,
So I looked on Preloved and FB and I am not paying Â£150 for a moggy, I paid Â£10 for my lost prince,and really I want something for outside, so I contact the CPL, for a feral or semi feral. Not bothered about age, sex, colour, but I would like a pair.
A lovely lady rings me, she desperate to rehome some cats from an unsafe place but has to catch them. I explain where they will be kept, you have to keep them in for six weeks, that I was buying a two storey hutch to keep them in to start, so they will have a quiet place in the feed room. It will be warmer than a cage, and its covered in rugs. That's fine she says.
So I have waited for her to catch them, in the mean time people have messaged me about cats but I have agreed to take those.

So she messages me today to say that she had caught a second one. 'He is beautiful'. Then she starts asking again about where they will be kept, which I have already told her. Well can you put them somewhere else? Well not really as they will not see anyone and they will be in the dark, locked tack room. When they were ready to be released I will move them there for a short time before they go out  and leave the door open when I am about (they would be in the cage) but let them out at night when I lock the door, but I can not do that for six weeks. Oh.I hear her back peddling. Well if you concerned you can come and look where they are going and then decide, I say. Well I only want whats best for them, I am sorry to mess you about but perhaps if you can put them somewhere else? The answer is no. I have worked it all out and that's the best place to put them.
  I was completely honest from the start where they were going to be kept, what they were going to be kept in at the start and if they ran off it would have been open farmland and I would have still put food out in the cage and put down a straw bed, but they tend to sleep in the cow shed and on the hay bales, Do they actually know how outdoor cats live?
  So does anyone know of any moggies needing homes Cambs/Suffolk border. Do not say CPL, I'm out.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but a hutch is not really suitable for feral cats - a large dog crate is usually more acceptable as there are open sides all round for them to see out. The Cats Protection have their rules and you cannot blame the foster for upholding the protocol.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 January 2019)

duplicate post


----------



## ester (16 January 2019)

You can blame them for not saying it wasnâ€™t ok to start with though


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 January 2019)

aaww, those gingers are gorgeous! doubt they will be long wainting for homes. I wonder if they belonged to someone who died and then others just wanted rid of them 

I think CPL is so variable, they mucked me about as well with ferals. we have an excellent local cat rescue but both my current ones were given to me from farmers.


----------



## honetpot (16 January 2019)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Sorry but a hutch is not really suitable for feral cats - a large dog crate is usually more acceptable as there are open sides all round for them to see out. The Cats Protection have their rules and you cannot blame the foster for upholding the protocol.
		
Click to expand...

I even told her before I bought it, and as I say again she wasn't bothered about the hutch, that bit was fine.


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2019)

Try ypur local vets. Mine always have notices for homes wanted for outdoor cats.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 January 2019)

cant believe someone dumped those lovely cats especially as they are ginger which is a popular colour, i am not even a cat person but thought they all looked lovely....


----------



## HashRouge (16 January 2019)

honetpot said:



			I even told her before I bought it, and as I say again she wasn't bothered about the hutch, that bit was fine.
		
Click to expand...

Which bit was the issue? For your OP it sounded like the hutch?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			cant believe someone dumped those lovely cats especially as they are ginger which is a popular colour, i am not even a cat person but thought they all looked lovely....
		
Click to expand...

I want to take them all home I love a ginger.


----------



## MagicMelon (16 January 2019)

My mum used to work her butt off for the CPL for years, she was a fosterer so we'd take cats on for a short time until we found them homes. It doesnt sound like the lady was bothered about the cats being outside cats, purely that a "hutch" would not be suitable to keep 2 cats in for the 6 weeks which Id be inclined to agree with?  They need a room at least, not just a "hutch" for the 6 week duration?  And I wouldnt moan about her taking a while to catch them, I spent a lot of my youth trying to trap feral cats which had overrun farms - it was a nightmare, my mother regularly had huge scratches up her arms! Dont fob off the CPL, in my opinion the vast majority are brilliant and remember they are all volunteers just trying to do their best. 

If you really dont want to try the CPL again, you could try your local RSPCA or charity centre?

That video is just heartbraking. What pushes a person to do such a thing?  One of our past CPL rescues (that stayed) was one of a litter of kittens someone had in a plastic bag which they lobbed into a river - a passer by saw and rescued them. Unbelievable. Cats can live outside so if someone really doesnt want their cat, why dont they just put it outside and let it fend for itself (cruel in itself but at least it has a chance of life?!).


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 January 2019)

the organisation i suggested, snipcats,  provides a bed and a large cage for keeping the cats in for 2 weeks, not 6... i had feral cats from a local cat rescue and kept them in for 2 weeks and they stayed at the yard all the rest of their lives.  2 of them were almost 16 when we had to PTS.  so 2 weeks worked for us...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 January 2019)

I even told her before I bought it, and as I say again she wasn't bothered about the hutch, that bit was fine.


honetpot said:



			I even told her before I bought it, and as I say again she wasn't bothered about the hutch, that bit was fine.
		
Click to expand...


Well we at Cats Protection have guidelines we have to abide by  and it could be she was spoken to by higher up about the cats and where they  would sleep.  I know my branch have different terms for re homing less tame cats .


----------



## Blackwijet (17 January 2019)

Maybe that she misunderstood what you meant by hutch and was thinking rabbit hutch - could you send her a photo?  
Otherwise you could try these 
http://www.straycatrescue.org.uk/farmstable-cats.html 
https://www.battersea.org.uk/working-cats-looking-rural-homes
http://www.foalfarm.org.uk/contact-us/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/535322183236607/


----------



## honetpot (17 January 2019)

I have found another source, so its not a problem.
  I am just confused how suddenly someone can flip from that's really great.... for three weeks, with all the information, then suddenly go, can you do that, no its a farm. And I repeat again it was nothing to do with the hutch, perhaps if I called it a cat cabin, people would be more positive. One persons shed, is another's, potting shed or summer house, it just depends where you put the doors and windows.
 Its is really easier to buy the booming things, but I wanted to give one that no one would want a home.


----------



## SEL (29 January 2019)

My last yard rehomed feral cats from Blue Cross and they lived in a cage in the tack room for 2 weeks whilst they settled. They mainly slept and got used to having human slaves to feed them instead of catching rats.

Two of my old cats were kittens dumped in a bag by the side of a canal. Found by a dog walker who guessed he'd spooked whoever was about to throw them into the water. Sadly Geri got through her 9 lives and died at 3 but her brother Ben is 19 this year.


----------



## Surbie (30 January 2019)

If you are still looking and don't mind the distance, there is an ad today on Surrey Horse & Pony (over 18s only) FB group from The New Moon Rescue in Coulsdon who have feral cats for rehoming and will help with transport.


----------



## Clodagh (5 February 2019)

I know I am only a cat owner by accident, but I really can't see the problem with a hutch for a few weeks. It is like these dog rescues that won't let you rehome as you work for 2 hours on a Friday. Surely the long term gain to the cat would be immeasureable.


----------



## sportsmansB (15 February 2019)

We got a completely wild cat from a local crazy cat rescuing lady
We kept her in a decrepit trailer at the yard for 6 days (it was during the hot summer and we felt sorry for her in there when it was so nice outside) and she hasn't left since 
Unfortunately Betsy was a pet cat in a feral cat's situation - she much prefers people and strokes now, and meows for her dinner, with very limited interest in catching small mammals... But we have trained her to jump the horse jumps


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 February 2019)

sorry, I'm not with you, please can you explain the reason for your post??

Your title says "Can I have a moan about the CPL please".... presumably you mean "Cats Protection"???

Were Cats Protection involved in this rescue? Have they done something wrong??

Am VERY confused............. !!!


----------



## ester (15 February 2019)

The OP says she contacted the CPL (presumably to ask if they had any ferals that needed rehoming). I'm confused why you are confused?


----------

